# Protect edge of auger housing HS724



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

Now that my rebuilt HS724 is running like a champ, I seem to recall seeing someone post pics of using split tubing to protect the leading edge of the auger housing from scuffs/nicks. After searching for a bit I couldn't find it.


I am sure I can raid my stash of tubing and make something work. However, if someone has a recommendation, I figure it would save me time.


Thanks!


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

You want a nice thick door edge guard. I use this one and it secures very tightly and is durable.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073SPK7GT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freddy Ford said:


> You want a nice thick door edge guard. I use this one and it secures very tightly and is durable.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073SPK7GT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


how does that protect since it is so soft? wouldn't it just wear away quickly? just wondering how long this lasts for you. seems like a real good idea if you don't have side skids.

i can see how a stronger plastic like tubing would last longer?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> how does that protect since it is so soft? wouldn't it just wear away quickly? just wondering how long this lasts for you. seems like a real good idea if you don't have side skids.
> 
> i can see how a stronger plastic like tubing would last longer?


This is more for the front area, not to act as skids.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh, This is door edge guard which is a pretty resilient plastic. I think you have the foam door gasket/seal in mind.
.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Actually not a bad idea. When you run the blower next to a parked vehicle sometimes it wants to get away from you - this would protect the vehicles paint.


----------



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks! This is what I am looking for. To protect the edge in case I run up against something and to protect what I run up against. I have side skids installed so I want to do exactly what is shown in this picture. Thanks!


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Bud
What type of edging is this.looks good,I like to get this for mine,do you have any issues with salt getting under it and causing corrosion, or do you remove it periodically and clean the edge. 




YSHSfan said:


> This is more for the front area, not to act as skids.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

I use the same stuff


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

superbuick said:


> I use the same stuff


Do you have any issues with salt getting under the edging or do you periodically remove and clean it,also is it fairly rigid and difficult to slide over the edge .Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

FullThrottle said:


> Do you have any issues with salt getting under the edging or do you periodically remove and clean it,also is it fairly rigid and difficult to slide over the edge .Thanks


Tthe unit on the picture is not mine, I just borrowed the picture for reference. It belongs to drmerdp, he can answer the questions for you.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

FullThrottle said:


> Do you have any issues with salt getting under the edging or do you periodically remove and clean it,also is it fairly rigid and difficult to slide over the edge .Thanks


I've been using edge protectors for years on my Ariens models and never had any rust or problems at all. Mine fit tightly and have never come off during use, but you can easily pull them off if you want to periodically check underneath.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

I think you're over-worrying about the salt - put some fluid film on the bucket edge before you put the edging on and then pull it off yearly when you clean and store your snowblower (and hopefully clean it all up, not just the edges!)

It is fairly rigid - but heating it up with a heat gun - and using the fluid film - helps it slide on without too much trouble. When it cools down, it stays put nicely on the bucket edges.

I've done it now on all the blowers I own - even the single stage, and I wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

This is what I use on my Honda. Gets the job done. It’s been on for 2 years, I pulled them off to clean underneath, and there was nothing to clean. Wiped down with a damp rag and reinstalled.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Quick question 

I use my HSS928AATD to cut nice edges in the side of the driveway after plowing - the clean cut comes from the edge that you folks are adding the edging material to 
Does the edging material affect the ability to cut a clean edge in the plow berm?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

KJINTF said:


> Quick question
> 
> I use my HSS928AATD to cut nice edges in the side of the driveway after plowing - the clean cut comes from the edge that you folks are adding the edging material to
> Does the edging material affect the ability to cut a clean edge in the plow berm?


A blunt edge will drag more then a knifed edge. I’m sure it has an effect, but I it’s negligible.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

An old thread, but thanks for the idea! 
I found this type of guard on ebay, and will mount it on my new Honda while it still is in pristine shape.


----------

